
Planets far beyond our galaxy discovered for the first time by astrophysicists - ddebernardy
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/planets-far-beyond-galaxy-discovered-first-time-astrophysicists-nasa-university-oklahoma-a8193531.html
======
eesmith
Microlens observations are amazingly cool. For just a brief moment we have a
window open to a part of the universe we will likely never see again.

The Independent links to the original paper, at
[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/2041-8213/aaa5fb/m...](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/2041-8213/aaa5fb/meta)
, titled "Probing Planets in Extragalactic Galaxies Using Quasar
Microlensing", and behind a paywall.

